# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  السلام عليكم يا احباب

## معتصم الصايم

*سلام ياشفوت عدنا اليكم بعد ان رفع الحظر   منذ فتره حاولت الدخول وجدت حسابى محظور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هلا بالحبيب معتصم،
عودا حميدا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*هلا بود مدني هلا بود الصائم ابقي داخل
كسرة فشلونه كيف؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا معتصم عوداً حميداً
وبركة الشفناك طيب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اهلين يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*حباب ود الصائم ...مفقود والله لا تطول الغيبة مرة اخرى
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*حمدا لله على السلامة ود الصائم ..منور الديرة والله ..
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عودا حميدا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب حباب معتصم ود الصايم بركه الشفناك طيب 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله بختك يا حبيب نحن شكلنا لسه محظورين و ما عارف التعليق دا يظهر وللا لا لأنه أي تعليق أو رد أكتبه أول ما أضغط Enter على طول يطلعني برا المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمد لله إظهر رضوا علينا . . . مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*









الحمد لله إظهر رضوا علينا . . . مشكورين يا شباب







 انت شكلك نطيت السور  يا الحوشابي ..مرحب حباب  الدار دارك ..
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*حبابك معتصم
البيت بيتك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اهلين استاذ ابراهيم حبابك وحباب مدنى  ناس فشلونه السنة ديل بيتعبو معاى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*حبيبنا ودالبقعة تسلم ياحبيب
الله يبارك فيك
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هلا بالحبيب معتصم ليك وحشة والله ومفقود شديد في المنبر

والف حمدا لله على السلامة نورت الدار
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم اخونا ودالبدوى
ان شاءالله ماتفقد عزيز
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*هلا حبيبنا معتصم نورت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووه الحبيب معتصم الصايم

حمدالله على السلامة ياملك 
عودا حميدا للروعة والإبداع 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم نور الخطيب
الله يسلمك من كل شر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخ ماجد
تسلم كتير ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حمدا لله علي السلامة يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

